# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  Glock 'dot' Connector

## Oli1102

Hi All,

I posted this in the WTB section also, but thought i would post here for better coverage. Does anyone have or know where i can buy a Glock 'dot' connector? This comes standard in Gen5 and some late model Gen4s and is meant to be in between the unmarked connector and the 'minus' connector. It is marked with a dot on the back side, where the '-' or '+' is marked on others. I'm trying to avoid import permits and shipping from the states for a $5 part. Hopefully someone with Gen5 has changed to aftermarket or the 'minus' and has one lying in a drawer.

I have tried a 'minus' and a Zev V4 connector in search of making my trigger better but I don't like the rolling break or mushy feel that they give have in order to reduce the weight. Ideally I am looking for a 4lb or so break with a defined wall, giving a 2-stage trigger feel.

----------

